# Grey/White Encrusting stuff?



## OutdoorHero (24 Apr 2011)

Right then folks.  My first post on any internet forum ever.  I've been reading the forum for about a month now, so I feel that i half know a few of you already!

First off, a pic of my new set-up at 6weeks:







  (First time poster, hope that worked...)

I'm pretty pleased with it so far.  I'm not new to aquatics, but this is the first set-up where I've really given any serious thought to the needs of the plants.

Specs:

Capacity: Rena 600litre.  200 x 50 x 60cm.
Lighting: Low. 2 x 58watt T8. 10hrs per day, though it has been switched around a little during set-up.
Filtration: 2 x Tetratec EX1200 delivered through drilled-out spray-bars to reduce turbulence.  No supplementary powerheads or air-pumps.
Heating: 2 x 300watt Rena smart heater.
Substrate: 3cm Tetraplant Complete with 3-4cm inert gravel/sand mix.
Water: HMA Filtered.  Really hard.  Mainly tested with API dip-strip things but it's at the top of the scale for hardness (at least 180mg/L GH, 240mg/L KH.  27-28 degrees C.  pH 7.8.
C02: 2/3 recommended dose of AE Aqua Carbon.
Nutrients:  This is where I expect to get shot down and rightly so.  Bought some all-in-one dry powders from ebay at:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170627418052#ht_1276wt_905.  
I assumed that because it didn't contain any nitrate or phosphate it would be suitable for my low tech.  Maybe it is, maybe it isn't.  I've been dosing at 2/3 recommended dosing and to be honest it's a complete shot in the dark.  I've got an order out for Profito and will be switching to that immediately.

So, the main point of the post.  Let's find out if i'm even in the right section.  I've set-up plenty of aquaria before but have never seen this:






It's whitish-grey, encrusting and mainly likes the bogwood.  Maybe it's not even algae or photosynthetic, because it's white (no photosynthesis pigments?), is growing well on the underside of the bogwood overhangs, and even turned up in one of my filters 'attached' to the plastic head.  I have brushed some off the wood which explains how it got there.  I'm not even particularly concerned about it, though it is a bit unsightly.  I mainly interested in what it is, and I'm hoping that someone can enlighten me.  I did my degree in Environmental Science so love to talk about taxonomy and water chemistry.  Yes it's sad, but I'm sure you guys understand...   

Anyway, apologies for the essay (I know you guys like detail!), and I'm looking forward to joining the community.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## GHNelson (24 Apr 2011)

Hi Joe
The white film is a harmless bacteria growth....you usually get it on new bog-wood that's just been in the aquarium for a few months.
It will disappear in time......Apple snails will eat this bacteria growth.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## OutdoorHero (24 Apr 2011)

Lovely.

Thanks Hoggie, that sure was quick.  I will add though that the wood has been used before, it fact it's spent a total of a few years in various aquaria of mine.  It did spend a while out of the water between the old tank being broken down and this one being set up, though it was thoroughly washed, scrubbed and soaked before going into the new project.

Anyway, I'm having so much fun with the new set-up.  I've finally got my hands on something big enough to really get my teeth into.  Nice


----------



## GHNelson (24 Apr 2011)

Hi Joe
If the wood drys out you may still get this growth.
hoggie


----------



## OutdoorHero (24 Apr 2011)

Thanks there.

I'm interested if you or anybody else knows anything more about this bacteria.  Particularly what it feeds on, assuming that it's not photosynthetic... the bogwood itself or dissolved organics?


----------



## bigmatt (24 Apr 2011)

Hi there!  I can't answer your question but your tank looks great - the stems are clearly loving it!
Had a look at your eBay ferts and can't decode them! (i'm a bear of very little brain!).  If you want to change them for another dry powder a couple of the site sponsors do all-in-one EI powders.  Having said that the other stuff certainly seems to be working!  If you're an environmentla scientist i'm sure Big Tom's Bucket o' Mud journal will take your fancy!
Welcome along!
Matt


----------



## GHNelson (24 Apr 2011)

OutdoorHero said:
			
		

> Thanks there.
> 
> I'm interested if you or anybody else knows anything more about this bacteria.  Particularly what it feeds on, assuming that it's not photosynthetic... the bogwood itself or dissolved organics?


I dont really know much about it....seems to appear quickly on wood then disappear.
It is usually a grey/whitish fluffy or gel like consistency......... could be the leaching of sort of nutrients from the wood that triggers it.Though i maybe on the wrong track.
hoggie


----------



## mrjackdempsey (24 Apr 2011)

It's usually a fungi that grows on the wood but seemingly harmless to the inhabitants of the tank, various fish eat it ,disappears after a few short weeks


----------



## OutdoorHero (24 Apr 2011)

Bugger.  I posted a longish response to you there Matt, but it seems to have got lost in the ether.  Thanks very much for the compliment on the aquarium, and i'll keep it a little shorter this time.

Regarding the fertilisers, I think I'll make the switch to profito seeing as it's already ordered and it has a good reputation.  I've calculated that it's only going to cost a pound or so a week to use.  It almost seems silly to have tried to have saved money with an anonymous product from ebay.  I didn't think that EI was suitable for my low tech anyway?  Shouldn't my fish supply my nitrate and phosphate needs?  To be honest, I'm already stocked well above the textbook guidelines for a tank of this age (i've got away with it!), and the discus that are due to be added in a couple of months time should complete that job.

Hoggie.  Thanks again for the reply.  This bacteria has a definite 'crusty' feel to it, rather than gel-like or fluffy.  I am happy to accept that it is bacteria though.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## OutdoorHero (24 Apr 2011)

Hi there MrJack, thanks for the response.  I guess I'm more inclined to think it might be bacteria- there's a few spots on the glass and also the bits i found in the filter.  Fungi are generally saprophytes that feed on decaying organic matter and I assume they wouldn't find much on glass or plastic.  I wonder if there are any fungi that can draw nutrients from the water column?  It's a possibility I suppose.


----------



## mrjackdempsey (24 Apr 2011)

Hi Joe, unsure what you have in your aquarium but thinking it was a fungi as that is what I've usually seen on wood in aquariums ( usually lasting only a few weeks but can be rubbed off but comes back)There is plenty of info on the internet about this fungus if you use google ( great educator for me with limited knowledge) that grows on wood in aquariums.You could be right about it being bacteria, as I'm only guessing based on what I encountered in my (limited) experience
  Hopefully it goes soon 
  Dave


----------

